

Should we vaccinate wild apes? - mike_esspe
http://news.discovery.com/animals/wild-apes-vaccinations-disease-120213.html

======
bediger
Yes. I've come to the conclusion that chimps, gorillas and orangutangs (at
least, maybe some monkeys, too) qualify as "human", or at least close enough.
They need to be protected and allowed to prosper.

